# relier 2 macbook par bluetooth



## keziah44 (31 Mai 2007)

bonjour &#224; tous

Apres recherce et parcours des diff&#233;rents post je suis &#233;tonn&#233; de voir que personne ne se pose de questions sur comment relier 2 macbook par bluetooth.

en effet comment envoyer un fichier d'un macbook vers un autre sans passer par cable ? y a t il de jolis tuto pas &#224; pas pour apprendre &#224; le faire 
 ?

merci d'avance pour vos r&#233;ponses 

bonne soir&#233;e

keziah


----------



## tribo (31 Mai 2007)

salut,

pour envoyer des fichiers, moi je préfère utiliser un réseau wifi entre les deux machines (réseau ad hoc) car la vitesse de transfert et bien plus rapide

pour celà il te suffit de déposer tes fichiers dans "boite de dépot"
aussi j'allais oublié il faut que t'aille dans les préférences, dans partage et permettre la partages des dossiers.


----------



## keziah44 (2 Juin 2007)

oui mais ce dont je te parle c'est au cas où justement il n'y a pas de reseau wifi, par exemple genre t'es en pleine campagne en pleine nuit avec coupure de courant 30 km autour et tu dois absolument transférer un dossier à un agent secret de ton macook vers son macbook


là vaut mieux utiliser le bluetooth , et c'est ca comment on fait ???



merci


----------



## IceandFire (2 Juin 2007)

je ne pense pas que cela soit possible,mais il faudrait qu'Angie ou monsieur orange&#169; voir monsieur nightwalker nous &#233;claire....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2007)

Je comprends pas le problème souligner par keziah44.

Si les deux machines sont équipées bluetooth on peut envoyer des fichiers via bluetootho.

Mon backpro reçoit souvent par bluetooth des données de mon imac et tout ça via bluetooth.
????????


----------



## flotow (2 Juin 2007)

Je ne comprend pas son probleme non plus 
Son MacBook a une carte airport, l'autre aussi, il se fait un reseau AdHoc, comme l'a dit tribo, et hop, c'est plus rapide. Tu ne passes pas par une borne en AdHoc, tu transformes ton mac en borne


----------



## guytantakul (2 Juin 2007)

Pareil que Tucpasquic et obelix974, m&#234;me que !  

Ben il suffit d'aller dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me, puis item r&#233;seau et de d&#233;finir le m&#234;me vecteur des donn&#233;es sur les deux machines (airport, ethernet, bluetooth, firewire).
Et fabriquer un r&#233;seau - hop !


----------



## keziah44 (2 Juin 2007)

oui, en fait je savais qu'il "suffisait" de faire un transfert par bluetooth... 

c'est ce que je cherchais à faire mais ce que je ne parvenais pas a faire et que je demandais, c'est le "pas a pas", la "marche à suivre", les "différentes étapes" bref : le "comment faire" pour passer de la théorie de cette toute simple évidence à la pratique

je me suis sans doute mal exprimé
, excusez moi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2007)

Oui c'est vrai excuse nous.

Mais tu sais c'est si simple OS X, et on se rend pas compte que tout est si simple.
Cependant, il est vrai que ta question n'était pas très précise. Mais le plus important c'est que maintenant tu sais comment faire.


----------



## cheb (2 Juin 2007)

Bon je sais, je ne r&#233;pond pas directement &#224; ta question, mais dans l'attente de le faire (voir fin du post !), *4 solutions pour &#233;changer des fichiers !*

*SOLUTION VIA cl&#233; USB* :  ouais je sais je me foule pas trop mais c'est le plus simple :love: !

*SOLUTION VIA FIREWIRE :*

je te donne d&#233;j&#224; une petite solution via firewire que tu peux utiliser en modifiant les r&#233;glages (qui sont dans l'exemple cit&#233; destin&#233; &#224; copier un dvd), te permet d'&#233;chnager des fichiers 
[URL="http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?mode=hybrid&t=119394&highlight=relier+imac+ibook+firewire"]voir mon post ici [/URL]

*SOLUTION VIA WIFI :

*bon sinon concernant l'&#233;change via Bluetooth, perso j'utilise ma carte Wifi qui permet de faire pareil (aussi curieux que cela puisse para&#238;tre, mais il est vrai c'est super rapide : un fichier de 4 go en quelques minutes ...) je te donne la solution Wifi :
permettre l'&#233;change fichier mac (Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes > partage> cocher la case A FAIRE SUR LES DEUX ORDI)
noter le nom de ton ordinateur (faire de m&#234;me sur l'ordinateur que tu cherches &#224; connecter)
mettre le wifi en marche sur les deux appareils
taper la touche pomme + K, puis indiquer dans Adresse du ... le nom de ton ordinateur &#224; relier : (nom ordinateur)*.local*
Taper Ok, puis indiquer le nom de l'ordinateur que tu cherches &#224; connecter, son mot de passe syst&#232;me ...et hop tu peux te balader dans ses fichiers.
*SOLUTION VIA Bluetooth :

*
Tu allumes le bluetooth (BT) sur les deux ordinateurs (Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes >Bluetooth)
sur l'ordi m&#232;re, tu choisis l'onglet : *Appareils* > _Configurer un nouvel appareil _(pour d&#233;tecter l'autre ordi)
tu vas dans les configuration BT (_Ouvrir les Pr&#233;f&#233;rences BT_)
Partage >et coche la case (_Transfert de Fichiers BT_) ce qui doit donc t'activer le partage
v&#233;rifie dans l'onglet "*R&#233;glages*" que les cases "_D&#233;tectables_"/ "_Ouvrir autmatiquement_ ..." et enfin "Afficher l'&#233;tat BT" ... (pour plus de faciliter d'acc&#232;s) sont coch&#233;es
ensuite tu retournes sur le FInder, tu cliques sur l'ic&#244;nes BT dans la barre des t&#226;ches (en haut de l'&#233;cran), _envoyer un fichier _et voil&#224;, voilou !


----------



## cheb (2 Juin 2007)

Alors ?


----------



## r e m y (2 Juin 2007)

Comme d&#233;taill&#233; juste au-dessus, c'est tout aussi simple par Airport que par Bluetooth entre les 2 macs.

Simplement dans un cas la commmunication se fait &#224; 54 Mbit/s, dans l'autre cas &#224; 1 Mbit/seconde....

donc franchement, le bluetooth c'est bien pour passer une sonerie de 10 kO sur un t&#233;l&#233;phone, mais pour &#233;changer des fichiers de plusieurs Mo entre 2 Macs c'est loin d'&#234;tre l'id&#233;al!

Et sachent que si ton Mac est &#233;quip&#233; bluetooth il est AUSSI &#233;quip&#233; Airport, il n'y a pas &#224; h&#233;siter!

(mais j'ai l'impression que tu partais avec l'id&#233;e qu'un r&#233;seau Airport , ou WiFi comme disent les PC-istes, ne peut &#234;tre cr&#233;&#233; qu'en passant par un relais Wifi d'acc&#232;s &#224; INternet. Ce n'est absolument pas le cas!)


----------



## NightWalker (2 Juin 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> je ne pense pas que cela soit possible,mais il faudrait qu'Angie ou monsieur orange© voir monsieur nightwalker nous éclaire....



     


Alors dans l'ordre de la facilité de la mise en place...

1. Relier les deux ordinateurs via câble Ethernet
2. Relier les deux ordinateurs via câble Firewire, hé oui les gars, Ethernet over firewire marche aussi et est parfaitement intégré à OS X.
3. Par WiFi, car les deux portables sont équipés d'Airport et on n'a pas besoint d'une borne WiFi pour créer un réseau WiFi entre deux MacBook.
4. Par Bluetooth, c'est possible, mais c'est très compliqué car il faut commencer par faire une association entre les deux périphériques. Après il faut configurer les connexions pour monter un réseau... bref c'est plus que galère... A éviter donc la dernière solution. Surtout que le débit Bluetooth est nettement inférieur des trois permières solutions.


----------



## r e m y (3 Juin 2007)

quelques pr&#233;cisions concernant le d&#233;bit atteint par chaque solution:

FireWire:  400 Mbit/s
Ethernet,: 100 Mbit/s
Airport:      54 Mbit/s
Bluetooth:    1 Mbit/s


----------



## Zyrol (4 Juin 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> quelques précisions concernant le débit atteint par chaque solution:
> 
> FireWire:  400 Mbit/s
> Ethernet,: 100 Mbit/s
> ...



Théorique bien sur


----------



## keziah44 (4 Juin 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> (mais j'ai l'impression que tu partais avec l'idée qu'un réseau Airport , ou WiFi comme disent les PC-istes, ne peut être créé qu'en passant par un relais Wifi d'accès à INternet. Ce n'est absolument pas le cas!)





en effet j'avais ca dans la tete
 !! mais merci de m'avoir éclairé !

je passerai a la pratique dès que possible et vous tiendrai au courant.

merci encore

keziah


----------

